# POLL! Which team are you rooting to win the World Championships?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Your choices:

1 U.S.
2 Yugoslavia
3 Argentina
4 Turkey
5 Germany
6 Russia
7 Spain
8 Brazil
9 China
10 New Zealand

VOTE!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What? No angolia?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Your choices:
> 
> 1 U.S.
> ...


roby if u haven't noticed, CANADA is a team! :yes: there is a team called the raptors in canada too, There are a couple Canadian fans! 

i had to vote for yugo cuz there is no Canada in your poll


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

I am rooting for the US but also want to see Kirilenko and Russia do well.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> What? No angolia?


I can't choose *angolia* only angola!!! 
But I like them too, they speak portuguese like Brazil!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> I can't choose *angolia* only angola!!!
> But I like them too, they speak portuguese like Brazil!!!


I knew i would spell it wrong.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be rooting for Yugoslavia

And I'll be rooting for Yao too, though the rest of his squad sucks.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> *Originally posted by starvydas*
> The three R's: Reading, Writing, Rebounding


You are wrong the three R's: Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho...:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: POLL! Which team are you rooting to win the World Championships?*



> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> 
> 
> roby if u haven't noticed, CANADA is a team! :yes: there is a team called the raptors in canada too, There are a couple Canadian fans!
> ...


Sorry, I only had room for ten teams, so I put what seem to be the ten best teams on there.

Fellas! How can ANYBODY root for the U.S.? HOW BORING!

Go Yugoslavia!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: POLL! Which team are you rooting to win the World Championships?*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I only had room for ten teams, so I put what seem to be the ten best teams on there.
> ...


lol you put turkey and argentina?! I mean come on! :laugh:


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: POLL! Which team are you rooting to win the World Championships?*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Fellas! How can ANYBODY root for the U.S.? HOW BORING!


i go for my country, GO USA!


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

> lol you put turkey and argentina?! I mean come on!


turkey and argentina are much better teams than canada (b/c canada is w/o nash, mccullough, and magloire)

i'll be rooting for anybody but the US because i'm tired of how arrogant our fans and players (at least some of them) have become. at least vince carter isn't around to embarass us again like he did at sydney


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Smac</b>!
> 
> 
> turkey and argentina are much better teams than canada (b/c canada is w/o nash, mccullough, and magloire)
> ...


turkey probably with okur and hedo

but not argentina...canada still has a good team, ok NEW ZEALAND?! lol :laugh:


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

> but not argentina...canada still has a good team, ok NEW ZEALAND?! lol


argentina has ginobli and scola, both nba players. who does canada have?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Smac</b>!
> 
> 
> argentina has ginobli and scola, both nba players. who does canada have?


ya i guess ur right, but Canada has a good team, we have a good coach, and he is working the team. 

my bad


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

no doubt. i hope they do good.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Canada would have been among the top 5 if they had all their regulars. Oh well if we have all those players for the Olympics we might even get a medal.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

The US! :yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The grand old flag,USA .


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Here is my order

1. USA :yes: 












2. Spain
3. Germany














Yugoslovia...last place I hope


----------

